

case for Knowledge processor vs knowledge banker. - Jasitis
http://minimalj.wordpress.com/2011/09/08/knowledge-processor-or-knowledge-banker/

======
Jasitis
I could not ignore the question,Despite knowing that wave of semantic
web/action knowledge discovery/connected knowledge/domain driven data mining
is yet to arrive Your inputs requested

